# P4S800 <BIOS:> BIOS Update data Incorrect. CPUID=00000F41



## Robinator (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm receiving this error on the BIOS Screen

<BIOS:> BIOS Update data Incorrect. CPUID=00000F41

Motherboard is P4S800 Rev. 2.01
BIOS Revision is 1009
CPU is Pentium 4 3E GHz 1MB L2-Cache, 800 MHz FSB, Socket 478, SL7PM

I've cleared the CMOS twice and CPU settings are at default and are correct for this CPU. Same error.

Installed on 6/9/2005, OS is Win2K SP4, and has been running 24/7 since.
Computer runs ok, CPU-Z correctly identifies the CPU. CPU voltage 1.40V
Benchmarks look normal and temperatures are ok.

Is there anyway to clear this error or is this something really minor that won't cause problems later?

Rob


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Rob:


I had the "exact" same error message on my asus p3v4x some time ago

it doesnt hurt anything and my computer ran fine / i ignored the thing for quite awhile / then one day when i got bored i updated by bios and it went away/



regards:



joe


----------



## Robinator (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Joe,

Sounds like a plan. I'll wait for ASUS to update the BIOS as 1009 is the latest and greatest. 

Rob


----------

